# Plants sprouting weird stuff? (pics)



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

We've noticed this growth this past week, so fast, but only from the plants in the middle of the tank nothing on the side plants. Its like strings growing from the stems. Any input on this? No it's not poop!


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

Do you know what type of plant that is? (not a rhetorical question, I don't know myself) If you knew what type of plant it was maybe you can run a search on it and learn why those string like stems are sprouting. It could just be part of its blossoming...?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

They're aerial roots. Normal, happens with many stem plants (especially ones like that, anacharis) You can snip them off or just leave them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Ditto what Julie said.....they are aerial roots. I usually cut them off my plants, just because I don't like looking at them.  Alot of times plants will try to anchor themselves in the substrate with those.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Have the same thing with my anacharis in my betta jars.I leave them alone cause noones see the ones in my fish room,but the ones in my room I do cut.


----------



## welchrock (Jan 4, 2008)

kudos to you Osiris, I had similar plants (maybe identical) and never had much luck getting them to grow at a rate faster than my fish ate them - and they had a very common habit of getting slimy.

do you use plant food, special lighting or anything else to keep them looking so green and healthy?


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

i get them. usually just leave them to make it look more natural


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're called adventitious roots, and they're actually pretty useful if you want to make cuttings.


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> They're called adventitious roots, and they're actually pretty useful if you want to make cuttings.


You mean they can be usefull for planting if cut? if thats the case ill cut mine and re-plant them for more sprouts.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

But then the pieces you cut will stop growing and sprout more sprouts out of the sides.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, but soon afterward there will be many long stalks that look almost normal, which can then be cut again to result in many separate stalks resembling what was originally bought. A kiddie pool and some sunlight can quickly grow some monster strands of this plant, enough in fact to keep the water crystal clear.


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

When I cut these stems, what do i plant them in to grow? And I do have to place them underwater with a light source, correct?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Plant them in anything you want that holds water and can be filled with light.


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

It doesent need any grow medium such as a sort of gravel, or non perishable dirt of some sort?? just a bucket filled with water and light? is there any nutrients? or quicker growing methods?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You can feed them aquatic plant food if you want, sure, and they'll love it. You don't have to plant them, though. The roots are not really like normal roots, but are instead mainly used for anchoring. This is normally a floating plant. The flowers, ( yes, it has flowers, ) poke up through the surface to bloom in the open air, but the plants like to be secured in place before blooming.
This is a fast growing plant that likes a lot of light and food. Given both, it can easily take over your tank in short order.


----------



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

hahaha i got plants just like that in my pond, its its growing roots nothing bad is gonna happen ok? its just growing roots so it can grow at a faster rate, if you dont like how it looks like.. just cut the roots.


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> You can feed them aquatic plant food if you want, sure, and they'll love it. You don't have to plant them, though. The roots are not really like normal roots, but are instead mainly used for anchoring. This is normally a floating plant. The flowers, ( yes, it has flowers, ) poke up through the surface to bloom in the open air, but the plants like to be secured in place before blooming.
> This is a fast growing plant that likes a lot of light and food. Given both, it can easily take over your tank in short order.


Well, my plant isent exactly alike that one..at all. Its more of like this grass. but it to has those string liek roots. Those can also be sprouted, correct?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

...There's a lot of variance in aquatic plants. Try to ID your plant, then you can figure out what it needs to grow.


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

well it can either be this one - 
http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/ll021.htm

or this one - 

http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/sa067.htm

both look really similar to my plants


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

See, now look up requirements for those plants. There's your answer!


----------



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah you can cut the stem part and plant it again, thats safe. tried that before.


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sweet. I'm gunna do just that, cut, throw in a bucket filled with water, and shine the light from my 40 watt cfl and see what grows. Possibly throw a little gravel in there.

p.s.

Does anyone know how fast they would grow?? And just to make sure im doing this correctly, when i add plants to my tank i can just stick my whole arm in there, correct?


----------

